# Noel Redding



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I took this picture at a Jimi concert in Ottawa in 1968 ( ? ) .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You saw Hendrix live???

Wow, that's pretty cool.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow !!!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Very cool. Any other photos you can share from the show?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Mu buddy has an actual live audio of him playing in Ottawa.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow cool photo. There are a few pics on google from the show that Hendrix played in Ottawa - it was at a venue that no longer exists. The bootleg audio can easily be found. I think Hendrix himself may have done the bootleg... apparently he had a tape machine that he often brought to shows to record them!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The old Capitol theatre on Bank St. (around Albert, IIRC) was one of the classic-style movie theatres that doubled as a concert venue; it had balconies, curtains and a stage. I saw a couple of movies there as a kid before we moved to Laval in '65. A girl in my Grade 10 art class told us she went to that show. She was asked by the band to attend an after-party but was scared to, and declined. Her parents sent her from Ottawa to Laval to live with relatives because they considered her "out of control".


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

marcos said:


> Mu buddy has an actual live audio of him playing in Ottawa.



What does that sound like ?


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Milkman said:


> You saw Hendrix live???
> 
> Wow, that's pretty cool.


I am SO old I saw the Beatles live . Maple Leaf Gardens.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

audiorep2 said:


> What does that sound like ?


It actually sounded like crap. Horrible feedback, just bad all around but hey, Hendrix live in Ottawa, did not happen too often.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

audiorep2 said:


> I am SO old I saw the Beatles live . Maple Leaf Gardens.


The difference of five or six years in age has a major impact on where you sit in history. I'm sure I'm hot on your heels in age.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

audiorep2 said:


> I took this picture at a Jimi concert in Ottawa in 1968 ( ? ) .
> View attachment 317722


Very cool - great photo!

So, I gather you thought Mr. Redding was the star of the show, eh? ^)@#

PS. You're only _truly_ old if you put your back out while wiping your ass.


----------

